

Why executives are learning to code  - ppod
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/834ffdf2-728c-11e1-9be9-00144feab49a.html

======
rman666
Registration required :-(

~~~
ppod
Hmm, sorry.. i thought it allowed an intial viewing of one article.

